# books, books, books!!!!



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

hey guys. Hav just had a look at some of the older topics here and noticed that there was a topic on what to read, what not to read and what people thought of certain books. I guess i was just wondering if anyone fancied chattin about books, authors, etc. I'm just such a HUGE fan of reading, i can't think of anything i would rather do on a long day...                  Well, i suppose that since i brought the subject up then i should start the discussion.  I'll read anything and everything i can get my hands on from stephen king, james herbert and patricia cornwell to danielle steele, jacqueline wilson and helen fielding (creator of the much loved bridget jones series).  So, there you hav it....... The longest message i've ever written on this site and it's all about my favourite topic. Anyway, get back to me about your favourites and anything i should a to my collection.    Love, ?hugme? and ?babydust? to you all. xxxxxxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Jodi picoult is a new name to me. What do they write? My guilty pleasure is that i sometimes prefer to read rather than do anything else, lol. Honestly, i'm terrible. I've just discovered a new writer called audrey niffenegger (there's a mouthful if ever i've seen one, Haha) i'm in the middle of reading a beautiful and emotional story of love lost and found called 'the time traveler's wife' it's a bit confusing at times but v v worth it.          You're so lucky, getting to work in the room where all the books live, Haha. Have also recently read 'notes from a big country' by bill bryson, it's one of the funniest things i've ever read... V short column-like "chapters" which all have different topics, he's v sarcastic and quite dry in his humour .    My dh has recently got stuck right into james patterson and thinks he's fab.  As for virginia andrews, haven't actually tried her since i was about 14 and she wasn't in my tastes then, will certainly give her another go. Feels so good to have someone to talk to!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I have recently read "The help "  a brilliant read and think its been made into a movie too.

Reading at the moment "the midwifes confession "  only on chapter three and engrossed already !

I love reading - I need it to relax and calm the old mind down a bit.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi, i love reading too and will have a go at most things. My local charity shop does three for a quid. And i've managed to get some pretty good ones that i have read more than once. 
Have read most stephen kings but not much of the new stuff but always go back to old faves like cujo, thinner and firestarter etc for an easy read. I have the timetravellers wife in my to read pile which at the minute has jaishree mistra secrets and lies, katie ffords going dutch, alison kervin diary if a wag. I recently enjoyed man and boy, man and wife and the family way all by the same author but i've forgot his name. I dn't tend to remember authors just book titles


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Ooh - can I join? Again, my favourite thing to do is read - My poor DP says I'd definitely rather read than anything else and often gets neglected for a good book! 
Stuff I've read recently: - 
Erin Kelly - The Poison Tree (A nice easy read)
The Peculiar Sadness of Lemon Cake (Not bad - I enjoyed it at least)
David Nicholls - One Day (Brilliant)

Have just started Sarah's Key by Tatiana somebody or other.  I'll pretty much read anything, so looking forward to some recommendations!

Can't wait to see The Help at the cinema, as loved the book.  Would quite like to see We need to talk about... But will have to wait for the DVD I think - no chance I can drag DP along to that.

Boboboy - How on earth do you find time to read??


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I read just before I go to bed - helps me rewind from the day !


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, that's the only time I get to read too - However if I had 2 sets of twins I get the feeling I would collapse into bed without a moments thought for a book! ha! 

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to read all the time, but haven't had the time recently.  I love true crime stuff, but will read pretty much anything.  I love Patricia Cornwell's Kay Scarpetta series, Kathy Reichs, some Stephen King (although I find the endings sometimes get a bit silly).

As for the films, I saw The Help recently - brilliant film, so much so that I could happily watch it over and over.  Also saw The Time Traveller's Wife, and My Sister's Keeper.

I also got really into the Harry Potter books, and was guilty of queueing at midnight to buy each new one... I only started reading them because I'd bought the first 3 for my son and got fed up of my ex watching the first 2 films over and over!!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I used to love the Scarpetta series, however they went off the boil a bit (althought the last few - apart from the very last one - were good).  Have you read any Val McDermid LisaandLaura? Can recommend The Mermaid Singing (which is Wire in the Blood series)


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

I know of Val McDermid and may have read one or two, but nothing really stands out.  I tend to read and forget!  I've got bookcases all over the house - lounge, bedroom, landings - so will have to have a look.  Bedtime used to be my reading time, but since DW moved in just over a year ago, there's a TV in the room and I hate noise while I'm reading!  Ha I'm such a grump.  

I'm reading a book at the min about a boy born with fetal alcohol syndrome who's accused of burning down a church, can't for the life of me remember what it's called though!

I'm pretty easy going when it comes to reading, and also don't mind books made into films.  Drives me nuts when people say the film isn't true to the book... films are usually an "adaptation" aren't they?  Therefore by definition they don't need to follow the book to the letter.  I suppose that could be a whole other thread!  Lack of sleep is getting the better of me and I'm waffling...

Lisa x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I would steer clear of the Val McDermid - Lindsay Gordon books, utter tripe in my opinion! 

The only films I've enjoyed more than the books are both Stephen Kings - The Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I love reading too, my favourite authors are, Nicholas Sparks, Martina Cole and Phillipa Gregory.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I've only read one Nicholas Sparks - The notebook - quite a good one I thought.  I've got a few of his on my e-reader, which one is his best? 

Reading Every Last One by Anna Quinlan.  Not bad, bit depressing, but hey!


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh joy! I didn't think I would find a page about books on FF but I'm glad I did! I LOVE reading and have done since my early teens - using it as an escape from a not very pleasant time in my life - which has become a love of my life!

I'm partial to crime novels - Patricia Cromwell, the "Kellermans" (wife, husb & son all write) but I've recently started reading Scandanavian writers. Probably the best known is Steig Larson (deceased) who wrote the Girl with the Dragon tattoo trilogy. But there are several other writers of that genre that are very interesting - Jo Nesbo, Karin Fossum to name a couple.

If you like Time Travellers wife (which I did) you might like Audrey Niffenegger's other novel Her Fearful symmetry - it's about twins and Highgate Cemetary in London features heavily in the novel. My twin and I enjoyed the book so much that we took a tour of the Cemetary when she was here last year - definetely worth a visit!

Has anyone read any of Neil Gaiman's books? One of his books was made into the movie Coraline?* Pinkcat * - if you liked Her Fearful Symmetry you might like Neil Gaiman's books - gothic with a twist. I particularly liked Graveyard Book about a little boy who grows up in cemetary with ghosts as his adoptive parents - sounds weird but it was a really good read.

For those of you who like their zombies (I've seen Shaun of the Dead about 20 times, love the TV series Walking Dead, etc) you might like max Brooks book World War Z which has been made into a move with Brad Pitt! It's made up of "short stories" about the world being taken over by zombies and gives perspectives of what's happen from different people (ie. military, computer nerds, suburbanites, etc) - it's another book I've read several times now.

Great to chat - we'll catch up with everyone again soon!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

OOooohhh Books!!

Love them!!! 

I am into crime novals , particularly Jo Nesbo.

I had read all the Twilight saga, and must admit those books started my craze on Vampires (something I never thought I would like!) which in turn led me to come across the author Charlene Harris & her vampire series based on a character called Sookie Stackhouse and somtimes the series is known as True Blood due to an american drama series that the americans have done that are based on the books. Well worth a read if you enjoy Twilight and theres about 11 books in the series so it will keep you busy.

I do read lots of different types of books and my favorite book that I have read recently is one called 'Room' - its about a 18 year old who gets kidnapped for 15 yrs and during that time bares a child who is the result of her kidnappers abuse. She brings this child up in a tiny room and the boy has no realisation that theres a world outside of the 'room' he is brought up in. Its brilliant as is written from the childs point of view. Its not a true story or anything but its incredabley moving and I read the whole book in 8 hours as I couldn't put it down!

XXX


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hales :) said:


> I've only read one Nicholas Sparks - The notebook - quite a good one I thought. I've got a few of his on my e-reader, which one is his best?
> 
> Reading Every Last One by Anna Quinlan. Not bad, bit depressing, but hey!


Dear John, is my favourite, Iv'e read it about 10 times now.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll give it a go, I finished Every last one last night so was looking for a new read!


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm currently re-reading gold diggers by tasmina perry. Nice summery easy reading about money, affairs and love. Helps me forget the cold outside


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just bookmarking so I can pop back later for a read up    Will be great to see what you are all reading   

I love reading Crime fiction, my fave at the moment is James Patterson


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

also read confessions of a bad mother last week and now onto diary of a slummy mummy also reading a true story one about foetal alchohol syndrome but forgot the name.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Just reading Jamrach's Menagerie, not bad - bit of a blokes adventure book if I'm honest


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic - a page about my favourite thing in the world.  I love to read all the time and will have a go at anything I can get my hands on.  My DH also sometimes gets frustrated, especially when I have only about twenty pages  to go in a book - then its impossible to get me to do anything else.

Have read the Stig Larson books which I love also 'the wire in the blood' series by Val McDermid, so think I will have a go at Jo Nesbo, thanks for the recommendation.
Since my tx has started my head has been a shed so have resorted to reading tripe mostly rubbish fiction about how people were all salt of the earth in WW2 - it takes my mind off things.

Aside from that I really like Khalid Husseini ('the kite runner') and I also like books such as ''The time travellers wife' and 'a history of tractors in Ukrainian' (and her other books), anything with a slightly lopsided take on life.  Very much looking forward to seeing We have to talk about Kevin as that was also a fab book.  I thought "Room" was a great book too pinkcat.

Also always have 1 classic on the go that I am attempting to read - at the moment its Middlemarch, but I'm only 3 chapters in and have had it for about a month  A concentration prob at the mo.  

This thread has inspired me again so off to see what I can download onto Kindle for my travels over hogmanay.  Always real books at home, but a kindle is great for travels, as are talking books in the car.....


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

benbeculagirl - Have you tried 'When God was a Rabbit' or 'Her Fearful Symmetry'? You'd probably enjoy them


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Tahnks Hales - have just downloaded "When God was a Rabbit" and Jo Nesbo - 'The Leopard" will let you all know what I thought.
For anyone who likes the Steig Larrson Stuff - try "Smillas feeling for Snow" by peter hoeg - set in greenland.


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Nicholas Sparks who wrote, Dear John, The Notebook, Message in a Bottle and also a lot of other fantastic books.

I also really like Martina Cole, being an Essex Girl, I can picture exactly where the locations are.

And then I really like books set in the Tudor period and romantic novels set in WW2.

All in all I love books  my DP bought me a kindle for Christmas but I have no idea how to set it up, so if anyone could help me there I would be most grateful xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Tulipwishes - the main thing is you need to have an amazon account to get started

Going to get hold of "Smillas feeling for Snow" - sounds like I would like it

For anyone who liked a "Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night time" , I can recommend "Pigeon English"

I also love some of the Hilary Mantel books - Fludd and Beyond Black

KA xxx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Funnily enough have just had Curious Incident recommended to me - will have to pick up a copy.  

Can't help with the kindle I'm afraid - I have a Sony eReader - The kindle wasn't out here when I had it, I'm hoping it'll break at some point so I can treat myself!

I'm embarrassed and ashamed to say that I'm currently reading Twilight - really utter trash, but good for an easy read.  An upside to a digital reader is that noone can see what you're reading - ha!


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey all

Just finished Jo Nesbo - Redbreast as advised to read them from the start as then I would understand the characters.  Loved it. thanks for the recommendation. Also read the new CJ Sansom book of the Matthew Shardlake series - basically detective novel but set in the time of Henry the 8th.  Escapism but I really love it.

I have also Read the curious Incident and really enjoyed that too.

Tulipwishes - in the stuff you got with the Kindle it guides you through, first when you turn it on you have to register it as yours, then either set up amazon account or attach it to the one you already have.  As far as I can remember it did that automatically.  Once done you just have to turn on the wireless connection (on the menu button) and then connect to the amazon store and you can get things in secs.  If you like old classics bronte, austen, thos hardy etc loads of these can be downloaded for free too!  I love mine, especially for travelling.  Only drawbacks I've found are you can't flip back through the pages to remind yourself og something and you can't read it in the bath   or you could but I guess it would be tempting fate


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe the solution to getting a new kindle is taking my sony ereader in the bath with me


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hales - Go on treat yourself!

KA xxx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha! I would, however I've got to pay for our round of IVF next week and DP is currently on no pay! Will have to stick with my sony for the minute I think


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you ladies re the kindle.

I did set up an amazon account, I think the the trouble I'm having is getting the wireless part, but I will keep trying.


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi All

Just popped on to say have finally read When God was a Rabbit - fantastic book, really enjoyed it.
Currently reading Blueeyed Boy by Joanne Harris, a bit weird but am really getting into it now,


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, can anyone help with my kindle problem, I'm getting so frustrated with it.

I think the problem is possibly the password for the wifi, I have tried all of the passwords that I would use but it still isn't working, what can I do if I cant remember the password?

I have tried looking on google for the answer but I'm getting lost with all the computer talk.

Tulip xx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Tulip - Sometimes the password - sometimes called 'key' is on the bottom of your router?


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tulipwishes, sometimes your password can also be your phone number although not sure if my hubby chose that or it was just issued.  I got my kindle just after the year as my DH was complaining about the weight of the suitcases when we went away at Christmas - didn't think I would like it as I really love books and I like full bookshelves.  Anyway, total convert as so easy to take it everywhere with you - use it all the time.

I've just finished reading The Hunger Games trilogy and absolutely loved it.  Highly recommend!!!  We went to see the film at the weekend too and whilst it was good, the book was so much better.xxx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my kind of topic   
I love readin sooooooo much.  At the minute I am reading 'Afterwards' by Rosamund Lupton.  I also have the new Jodi Picoult book to read 'Lone Wolf'. 
I am a fan if pretty much everything, but I love to get stuck into a good crime/thriller, especially Karen Rose/Tess Gerritsen/Karin Slaughter.


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone  
What a great thread, like all of you I love reading. Great way of chilling out!
I loved The Help, such a great book and also Secret Life of Bees. Eat, Pray, Love was also good.
I have recently read Elizabeth Noble, Things I want my daughters to know which was lovely, and No Time for Goodbye by Linwood Barclay - this was possibly one of the best Ive ever read! Defo recommend that one.
A really sad book I read a few months ago was Before Women Had Wings. There is a film to the book also which has Oprah Winfrey in it. I cried many times during the book.
I like thrillers, weepies and general easy reading I suppose!
Looking for something new now, finding it hard to get into anything I start just now  
x


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

hi guys. I was wondering if anyone had ideas what "stop smoking" self-help books work and who is the best write in this category?        Btw for anyone looking for new novels, try Val McDermid. She is brilliant.


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

I gave up smoking using Allen Carr Easyway to stop smoking. I recommend it.
i definetly feel that it helped! Xx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey everyone been to my local charity shop and bought we need to talk about kevin, perfect match jodi picoult, katie fforde wedding season and wives v girlfriends katie agnew. All for 25p each. Should keep me going for a few weeks


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

I really want to see We need to talk about Kevin, looks good. Book meant to be good aswell. Sure ive read Perfect Match. I need a good book to read! Xx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks darlbag. Will go reserve it at the library on mon mornin first thing. X


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey All

Ready - My DH also gave up using the Alen Carr book.

I've also read We have to talk about Kevin, such a good book.  Am looking forward to seeing the film but not sure just how they'll capture it.
HAving just seen Tinker, Tailor Soldier Spy, have now read the book and realy enjoyed it.  All very old fashioned cold war but great writing, going to the lib to see if they have any more of them tomorrow.
Would also recommend Cloud Atlas (took me a bit of getting into but worth it) and A Short History of Tractors in Ukranian.
At the mo am easy reading and am devouring Alexander Macall Smith "La's Orchestra Saves the World"  Just started so I'll let you know


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All!!

I love reading!! Ive just finished reading The two week wait by Sarah Rayner - its a fiction but follows two ladies who are egg sharing - get your tissues ready!!

Also loved A piece of cake by cupcake brown, The Midwifes confession and The Lost daughter (AMAZING book) by Diane Chamberlain

Currently reading Mum's List by St John Greene

Hannah x

Ps I starting reading Allen Carr give up smoking book but for me the only thing that worked for me was patches and Slimming World lol - I convinced myself that if I was dieting to have ivf I needed to give up smoking at the same time as I didn't want to get to ideal weight and then struggle to give up my cigs at a later date and hold things up and risk gaining weight at the same time. After nearly 20yrs of smoking i found the habit was the hardest thing to break (i had to talk on the phone whilst i was sat in the bath otherwise i'd be looking for a cigarette!) - red grapes helped to pick on!!xxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I can definitely recommend 'We Need to Talk about Kevin' - excellent.  The film was also very good though.  I'm always on the look out for new detective/crime drama so will try some of the recommendations.  

I've just started reading 'The Blackhouse' by Peter May which is detective fiction and is based predominantly on the Isle of Lewis - really enjoying it so far and very pleased its part of a trilogy as am now sorted book wise for a while longer!!!

xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

hey lily

I've read that too.  Thought it was great, especially as I used to live on Lewis so I recognise all the places.  We still live up there just a few islands further down and my DH is a policeman so its been fun to read    Looking forward to getting the next ones too


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

A couple of years ago I read something by Dan Waddell - Blood Detective that was thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Benbeculagirl - I love it when you read a book and you know the place they are talking about.  You can just imagine the atmosphere and all the local, off the beaten track places.  I guess that is one of the reasons I really like Ian Rankin's Rebus books too.


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

HI All

Lily - I'm quite a fan of Rebus too - I was a student in Edin.  You're right - the books are really well written but it adds a wee extra something when you recognise the places.

Just been on holiday and on recomendation from DH I've just finished Cider with Rosie.  Was forced to read this as a 12yo at school under a teacher I hated and have always said I didn't like the book.  Totally changed my mind now its just a beautifully written memoir about growing up in the 1910/20's.  Language is lovely - think I was just too young at school and being forced to analyse every sentence (or so it felt) just took away from the story.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

I'm currently reading Lone Wolf, Jodi Picoult.

Can recommend Fifty Shades Trilogy, trust me it's not a book I would have read normally but I really enjoyed it    , also recommend Hunger Games, Room - Emma Donaghue

I got a Kindle for Christmas after years of saying I wouldn't go Ereader and I haven't stopped reading since I got it   


Shelley x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

ive just had finished 50 shades of grey. It was good! Cant wait for next one!
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh the 50 shades trilogy! Very good, very addictive & oh so kinky!  


Never read books like it but I must admit I enjoyed books 1 & 2......I'm trying to hunt down book 3 but its sold out everywhere


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

Has anyone read the Long Walk by Gudren Pauswang? It's an amazing, supposedly true story of escape by prisoners of war. Just wondering if anyone has read it whether they questioned if it really was a true story.


Either way it's a brill read.


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking for recommendations ladies - I'm going into hospital tomorrow for my op and will be in for 3-5 days with a recovery at home of 6 weeks.  Obviously my trusted kindle will be by my side and need to populate it as I have the potential to read read read.  

Definitely  not in the mood for 50 Shades of Grey - boom boom is off the cards for a good 6 weeks!  

Currently reading Stuart MacBride's Logan McRae series of detective books which are good but very gritty/gruesome so not sure it is what I'll want to read either.

Not normally a chick lit reader but think that might just be what I need.  Or just some general fiction - any ideas appreciated!

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm currently reading a Douglas Kennedy novel called "The Moment"

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Moment-Douglas-Kennedy/dp/0091795842/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343035167&sr=8-1

I'm enjoying it, I'm only 12% in but seems good so far. I've read a few of his in the past and enjoyed them all.

Good luck with your surgery and recovery

Shelley xx

/links


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hiya
Celia Ahern is quite good for chick flick ones as is Adele Parks.
Good Luck with your op
xx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a couple of tasmina perry (daddys girls and golddiggers?) which were good and easy reading. Als katie fford and jodi picoult aren't bad


----------



## benbeculagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey All

Lily there is a sequel to "The Blackhouse" come out you could try that.

If you want something completely different how about Jasper Fforde.  Definitely not chicklit but if you like literature it takes a completely different slant on it with literary detectives jumping into books to sort out problems in the back stories and other such weird ideas.  Took me a bit to get my head round the idea but once I got into it I enjoyed it.  Also Full of very very bad puns.  Heroine is called Thursday Next and her boss is Braxton Hicks.  If you like a bit of daft humour its for you.

Also just read the graphic novel Maus on recommendation.  A graphic novel about the holocaust that won the pulitzer prize.  Would never normally read a graphic novel but found myself really pulled into this.

As a bit of light relief I think I'm off to download 50 shades of Grey, sounds like it might be good fun


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a little dissapointed with 50 shades. It's been hyped up a lot. On the 3rd book and struggling to finish it. Even considered readng something different and coming back to it.


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations ladies.  I recently read The Wicked Girls (I think the author is Alex Marwood) and it was really good.  It was about two 12 year old girls who were jailed for murdering another child and then 25 years later their paths cross again by coincidence which leads to dramatic events.  I know it sounds like a dark subject but it was well handled and it didn't dwell graphically on how they committed murder - the focus was more on the later story of their paths crossing.  

I found quite a good website too called 'Love Reading' which provides lots of recommendations for books.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Lily - That sounds like my kind of read, thanks for the heads up! x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Im a big reader too, especially chic flicky 1's!!!

Recently read one called 'You before me' by Jojo Moyes - i couldnt put it down, it wasnt predictable like some stories so really kept me hooked! Would defo recomend 

Am now reading Katie Prices first book 'Angel' -its a very easy read!

And today i brought a book called ' The two week wait ' - which as you can guess is ivf related, so im excited about reading that !

Sorry for waffling!!

Becky xxxx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

At the minute I am reading The Decision, by Penny Vincenzi.  Its the first one I have read of hers, but I am really enjoying it. x


----------

